# General > Biodiversity >  White Plastic Balls Around The Coast Line

## -Sarah-

Has anyone else noticed these around?  Found 10 or so at the Trinkie and then spotted another 10 or so at Staxigoe Harbour today.  They look like fishing bubble floats but are definitely not.

----------


## Even Chance

Break one open and see whats inside. Are they empty or do they contain any wizardry? Maybe tidal flow telemetry?

----------


## tracie7

i found 1 today at the river in wick

----------


## Shaggy

poor table tennis players on a passing ship? :-). I saw several of those a week or so ago when i was down at the harbour but never thought anything about it as you see so much rubbish in the sea nowadays

----------


## neepnipper

Found one on Freswick beach yesterday.

----------


## -Sarah-

The balls have come from the insides of the yellow bouyance aids that were used in dredging the harbour last year.  The bouyancey aid was damage in the great storm we had in December and the balls have been turning up all over the coastline.

----------

